# Maquina para hacer burbujas de jabon



## mr.rave (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola quisiera hacer una maquina para hacer burbujas de jabon si alguien pudiera aconcejarme sobre como empezar le agradeceria.

Gracias


----------



## joga (Ago 19, 2008)

es muy simple solo necesitas una turbina o ventilador que sople buena cantidad de aire, luego un motoreductor y de preferencia que se pueda controlar la velocidad, a este le colocas unas paletas con arillos forrados de estambre que al girar se introduzcan en una sustancia jabonosa y al salir pasen por la corriente de aire del ventilador y listo ya tienes burbujas.


----------

